# All please welcome our first TSF Wordsmiths!



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Please all give a warm welcome to *JohnthePilot *and *carsey*, who have started providing great material for the TSF Articles area, and seem to be unstoppable in keeping coming up with useful articles!

They both share two invaluable characteristics for any TSF Team member: their sheer and strong willingness to help, coupled with a great attitude. Thank you, John and Carsey, and welcome aboard! Cheers, mates! :beerchug:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you!
I look forward to reading more of your wonderful articles.
Best of luck :grin:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Congratulations Carsey! And Johnthepilot!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations to both! You both definitely deserve your places on the team. Keep up your great work!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats to you both - very well deserved indeed!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats! Well done, keep up the great work, uhh, articals.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats! Keep 'em coming! They're great.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

good job


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't envy your jobs lol, have fun.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Greatly appreciated. :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats guys, well done,keepup the good work!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Congrats to the dynamic duo. Both of you have worked hard and contributed much to the forum.


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Congrats both. Keep up the good work! :grin:


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats to the dynamic duo. Both of you have worked hard and contributed much to the forum.


Have to agree with that. thanks for your hard work


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words all of you. :smile::smile:


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Wonderful work, you two--congratulations! :grin:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats to the both of you!! Sorry for the delay, but have been pre-occupied with other events.

:4-cheers:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

And now, everyone, our first two Wordsmiths have been promoted to Mentors. Congratulations, Chris and John! :beerchug:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations, guys! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats to both - some great work there!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

congrats carsey & John.
So that's what blue is? I wonder why I'm not blue, if I'm supposed to be a mentor?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

kbalona said:


> So that's what blue is? I wonder why I'm not blue, if I'm supposed to be a mentor?


You need to bring this up to Skie, because he has to set your primary usergroup to Mentors.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

kbalona said:


> So that's what blue is? I wonder why I'm not blue, if I'm supposed to be a mentor?


I always thought alternative computing had alternative colors and designations, somewhat like the security team has different designations and color codes


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats guys...Now get ready for some _real_ work!! :laugh:


----------



## cherdon (Dec 30, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you..Job Well Done..


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ both: Congrats! Keep on typing!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Zazula said:


> And now, everyone, our first two Wordsmiths have been promoted to Mentors. Congratulations, Chris and John! :beerchug:



Thanks Sakis. I hope I live up to your expectations:smile: 
It's only now that I've been promoted to this lofty position that I've started looking at all these other forums, so have only just read this thread. Many thanks to you all for your kind words.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

JohnthePilot said:


> Thanks Sakis. I hope I live up to your expectations:smile:


I'm sure you both will. :smile: 


JohnthePilot said:


> It's only now [...] that I've started looking at all these other forums.


Yup, single-focus is the name of the game... So, let me now take you back to our Forum...:laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Zazula said:


> Yup, single-focus is the name of the game... So, let me now take you back to our Forum...:laugh:



OK Boss. I get the message. Just trying to get the broader picture. :smile:


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS go to Carsey and JohnthePilot on all your efforts that you have both put into TSF.
You are both very well deserving of your new promotions,KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :1angel: :1angel:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Greatly appreciated. :smile: ray:


----------

